# Knot slipping



## smgregorek

I seem to be having the knots that I tie onto my hook slip form time to time. This has costed me several fish as of late. I'm using the know where you wrap the line around itself after you place it thought the eye of the hook. Then, go back throught the original loop. Not sure whats wrong. I pull it tight with my hands ond sometimes it just keeps slipping thru and becomes undone as well.


----------



## bobo33

That's called a clinch knot, try an improved clinch...

You can also try to double up on the original clinch if you aren't already.


Ask me how if needed.... I never had a doubled up clinch slip with 12-14lb mono or floro, but the bigger mono's that I use for liters like 40lb will slip so I use the improved clinch for it.


----------



## cva34

are you talking mono/flor/or braid and what lb test


----------



## Sportfishing29

Use a uni knot. The line is most likely going to break than the uni knot.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

I never have problem using Palomar knot and i was catching a lot of nice fish..


----------



## Kyle_LMC

When you tighten the knot, wet the line and make sure that you are holding the hook and pulling from the standing line, NOT the tag end. This will ensure that the knot tightens properly. Make sure that the wraps cinch down evenly. The number of turns will depend on the diameter of the line. You will only need 3 or 4 turns on 20 LB while you may need 5 or 6 on 6 LB test. Although it is not my favorite knot, it is a simple one to tie and when tightened correctly it should never slip. 

For braid, try a UNI knot.

Youtube has a ton of videos that should help as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Palomar

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## abh316

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Palomar
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


this here and i had the same problem before i started using this knot. nowadays my line breaks before my knot does. i pull up oyster shells and logs and everything else with it.


----------



## okmajek

palomar knot wont slip ever


----------



## dbarham

okmajek said:


> palomar knot wont slip ever


nope!! we drug in a many 3 lb bass with 14 lbs of moss on this knot since the 70s and a few nice trout and reds and cats.... and a many of good time


----------



## Blueshoes

I know im young and dont have much rep on here, but we use the palomar for braid and small mono, and use the fishing fool for larger diameter mono (80+). I will say that even using the palomar, i feel a little uneasy in using the super 8 slick power pro.


----------



## okmajek

Blueshoes said:


> I know im young and dont have much rep on here, but we use the palomar for braid and small mono, and use the fishing fool for larger diameter mono (80+). I will say that even using the palomar, i feel a little uneasy in using the super 8 slick power pro.


 Not sure I follow ? trust me this has been discussed countless times on here. 85% of the time we wouldn't steer you wrong


----------



## sea hunt 202

just make sure you twist enough before running back thru the loop. If done correctly there won't be any issues.


----------



## seawolfe

Palomar ot Trilene knot both tied for the strongest in knot wars.
I personaly use the Trilene knot for hooks or lures where I do not want a loop.


----------



## TxToeZ

Sportfishing29 said:


> Use a uni knot. The line is most likely going to break than the uni knot.


X2


----------



## fishtails75

I have a few buddies always giving me **** cause I tie a square knot immediately after going through eye and then tie cinch knot and try to get square security knot as close to the cinch knot as i can. I been tying for fresh and saltwater for years and if it slips only slips to the security knot. Always bend my hooks
On snags and big fish before knot breaks.


----------



## txdukklr

I prefer palomar whenever I can. . . . never had the knot slip on me.


----------



## surf_ox

txdukklr said:


> I prefer palomar whenever I can. . . . never had the knot slip on me.


X2 
I use them in braid and mono. 
Very strong. 
Google it or get knot tying app.


----------



## Blueshoes

palomar for braid

fishin fool for mono, especially heavy mono

albright or uni/uni to connect the two if needed


----------



## vito66

smgregorek said:


> I seem to be having the knots that I tie onto my hook slip form time to time. This has costed me several fish as of late. I'm using the know where you wrap the line around itself after you place it thought the eye of the hook. Then, go back throught the original loop. Not sure whats wrong. I pull it tight with my hands ond sometimes it just keeps slipping thru and becomes undone as well.


After running through the original loop it has to come back up through the top loop, then you can cinch it down. The top loop was created when you took the line back down to the original loop.


----------

